# Skin Problems



## Zarocka (Sep 27, 2019)

Our vizsla developed a huge spot marks on head and back as seen on the photo. Our veterinarian did multiple tests but without any success. Blood tests ok, skin tests ok... We are desperate to find out on how to help her. Seems its itchy as well. Any help is highly appreciated


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

By any chance you could share what tests were performed? Also how old and on what type of food? Skin issues often go back to underlying health reasons (hence my question about tests) or allergies / food intolerance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas are one of the breeds known for sebaceous adenitis. I'm not saying that's the cause for your dog's hair loss. Just you just may want to discuss it with your veterinarian.


----------

